# Tren Color?



## Angrybird (Nov 27, 2015)

I have always been under the impression that trenbolone is supposed to be yellow in color (liquid gold)....is this true? Is this ALWAYS true if it isn't bunk or will color vary depending on the chef regardless of potency? Is it the same for all tren blends Acetate, Enanthate, tried tren etc?


----------



## thqmas (Nov 27, 2015)

Will be short on this one:

When cooked at too high a temperature the tren powder will oxidize. The more it oxidize the darker it will be. 
The more you "play" with the solution while cooking it - it will oxidize more.
There are tons of ways to get a darker than usual tren, most of them will not cause any signifcant changes in potancy.
This is because tren has a conjugated double bond system that seems to even oxidize easily in light.

The only thing I will worry about is clear (and I mean clear, as water) tren. I know some guys that swears that tren can be clear as water if filtered enough. I don't buy it. yellowish clear? Maybe. Water clear? 99% it's testp.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2015)

Filtering by standard means is not possible to alter color.  The more u filter the more compound u lose, thus lowering the potency.....No matter what the color the only way u know if its good or not is 2 inject away.....Color can adjust due to the temp the chef used and tint of oil used......


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 28, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> I have always been under the impression that trenbolone is supposed to be yellow in color (liquid gold)....is this true? Is this ALWAYS true if it isn't bunk or will color vary depending on the chef regardless of potency? Is it the same for all tren blends Acetate, Enanthate, tried tren etc?



Dragon & Thq said it all...I had this issue last summer when I ran tren, I had a sketchy opened vial so I wanted to find away to check if it was legit. I've always seen tren as a darker yellow color. My guess is the color of the raw compound (yellow) and the oil being used is what gives it's color on top of what dragon & Thg said about the chef's technique

Oh and I found out if it was legit by first tasting it because I was told to do this (most likely for others to get a laugh) and it tasted like fireball whiskey. (no Idea about the taste test legitimacy) and finally pinning it..It was real


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 28, 2015)

Ive seen tren flourescent orange and bright green...guys can make tren any color if they know what they are doing so color isnt a way to tell if the tren is real or not


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 28, 2015)

Tren can be clear I have had solid proof, rare but have had it clear.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2015)

True, but its not clear due to filtering



SFGiants said:


> Tren can be clear I have had solid proof, rare but have had it clear.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 28, 2015)

I have one for you guys what is up with the black death tren. I have seen someone post a pic of it before I have had it happen to me also 

Tren filtered and in the btl looks fine for a month or longer then just goes straight up black ?? does anyone have any idea of whats happening here?


----------



## Body Mechanix (Nov 28, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I have one for you guys what is up with the black death tren. I have seen someone post a pic of it before I have had it happen to me also
> 
> Tren filtered and in the btl looks fine for a month or longer then just goes straight up black ?? does anyone have any idea of whats happening here?



I think it's like they said, it's an issue of oxidation.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't GAF what color it is as long as its smooth.  I placed an order once that came from 2 different batches. One was good and the other was shit.  The color was different also but you couldn't tell because of the amber glass vials.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2015)

Is there a temperature change, humidity levels different?  Did this occur in a vial or beaker?




grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I have one for you guys what is up with the black death tren. I have seen someone post a pic of it before I have had it happen to me also
> 
> Tren filtered and in the btl looks fine for a month or longer then just goes straight up black ?? does anyone have any idea of whats happening here?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 6, 2015)




----------

